# Boost leak? intercooler piping dripping oil



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

I hear a slight whistling noise at WOT that just doesn't seem right. This was when I was stock. Had apr stg 1 installed 2 days ago, did a few logs and these were the initial results:








Then a few hours later I got a CEL and when I scanned I got this error:









When I did a log the next day, the boost was much lower:








All runs were done in 3rd gear WOT.

My PCV valve was replaced by the dealer a few months ago as it broke while I was still stock. In this case I suspected the DV to be torn, but I inspected it today and it seems to still be good (revision C). 
I noticed an huge oil stain on the intercooler piping connection that goes into the A3 pipe (I removed the resonater pipe), I'm guessing this might be the boost leak.
















What do you guys think?


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Boost leak? intercooler piping dripping oil (zither99)*

I tightened up the clamps around the A3 pipe, and it seemed like the car had the proper amount of power again according to the butt dyno, but the same CEL error came up again.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Boost leak? intercooler piping dripping oil (zither99)*

im pretty sure thats ur DV


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Boost leak? intercooler piping dripping oil (08 passat turbo)*

I took the diverter valve out and inspected the diaphragm with my fingers and it's in one piece. 








What else could I log besides actual/specified pressure to determine a boost leak?



_Modified by zither99 at 5:38 PM 3-28-2009_


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Boost leak? intercooler piping dripping oil (zither99)*

LOG BLOCK 114..thats ur watsegate duty cycle..should be in the high 50's low 60's...and BLOCK 003...and BLOCK 230 for fuel rail pressure JUST IN CASE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Boost leak? intercooler piping dripping oil (zither99)*

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...maybe that will help also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MP413Racer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Boost leak? intercooler piping dripping oil (08 passat turbo)*

did you check the rest of your intercooler piping? i've heard of instances where a little oil buildup around the attachment points can cause a boost leak...this might be more for upgraded fmics since the couplers don't use the spring clamps the same way the stock hoses do, but it may be worth a check...gl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Boost leak? intercooler piping dripping oil (MP413Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MP413Racer* »_did you check the rest of your intercooler piping? i've heard of instances where a little oil buildup around the attachment points can cause a boost leak...this might be more for upgraded fmics since the couplers don't use the spring clamps the same way the stock hoses do, but it may be worth a check...gl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I checked the intercooler piping on the passengers side, and the connector did have some oil build-up but not as much as the one on the drivers side where I took it apart to install the A3 pipe/noise maker delete mod. 
On the drivers side the whole undercover was covered in dripping oil from that loose connection, I just got back from taking that apart, cleaning it, and installing it nice and tight, as well as tightening other clamps where I removed them to do the A3 pipe mod.
I will be monitoring that side for oil leaks etc, will do a few more logs today. 
I have checked with D.Passat00's thread of common issues/remedies of "chipping" as well as reading up on other people's issues with the P0299 fault code, and so far I believe it would be that intercooler piping.


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Boost leak? intercooler piping dripping oil (zither99)*

just did the logs after tightening up, and here are the results:
I don't think the wastegate graph is looking too good as some people said it should be in the 50-60 range. Unless I need to convert it somehow before graphing it like the pressure????















oh and i forgot to add fuel rail pressure, I dont know what these are supposed to look like:










_Modified by zither99 at 10:03 PM 3-28-2009_


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Boost leak? intercooler piping dripping oil (zither99)*

im not sure about the N75 duty info.
On the other hand its obvious you have an oil in the intake issue. I would look into making sure your stock PCV valve is working, or look into several of the aftermarket PCV remedies available ie BSH, eurojet,.


----------



## MP413Racer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Boost leak? intercooler piping dripping oil (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_im not sure about the N75 duty info.
On the other hand its obvious you have an oil in the intake issue. I would look into making sure your stock PCV valve is working, or look into several of the aftermarket PCV remedies available ie BSH, eurojet,. 


even with an upgraded pcv there is always going to be blow-by, a catch can should be the next mod to help get rid of the oil..the last boost log looks better at least


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: Boost leak? intercooler piping dripping oil (MP413Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MP413Racer* »_
even with an upgraded pcv there is always going to be blow-by, a catch can should be the next mod to help get rid of the oil..the last boost log looks better at least

I was hoping to stay stock other than the 91oct apr stg 1 mod, no BSH mod.


----------



## tarikata_cs (Mar 29, 2009)

I thing you need to change OEM throttle body pipe with tunning part! Eurojet or another!


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (tarikata_cs)*

ur boost logs look good and so duz ur rail pressure...i dunno why ur watsegate lookos like that...u may have a small leak still sumwhere


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

Your wastegate is ok


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_Your wastegate is ok

i dont think 80% is ok...i dont think its horrible but i still think he has a small leak sumwhere


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

either BSH PCV fix will dramatically help your oil in the intake issue. 
do a intake smoke test to try and find your boost leak.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

log your LTFT, if you have oil on a charge pipe my guess is that one of them is leaking or bursted which will lead to interesting fuel trims.


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_either BSH PCV fix will dramatically help your oil in the intake issue. 
do a intake smoke test to try and find your boost leak. 

How do you do a smoke test?? That's probably the easiest way to find a boost leak, compared to the other way mentioned in the DIY of pressurizing the system and listen for leaks.

_Quote, originally posted by *DUBSKER* »_log your LTFT, if you have oil on a charge pipe my guess is that one of them is leaking or bursted which will lead to interesting fuel trims.

Whats LTFT? I have the rail pressure log above, I'm guessing this is different?
I have not had the CEL come back on in the past few days of driving since tightening up the clamps. But oil is most likely in the intercooler piping because when there was a leak it was dirty, and the other side connection is dirty too.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

long term fuel trims.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_long term fuel trims.

i believe that is block 032


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_
i believe that is block 032

couldn't find it in 032
I did logs again today, and the wastegate actually looks good!!


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (zither99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zither99* »_
couldn't find it in 032
I did logs again today, and the wastegate actually looks good!!


it does not sat long term fuel trims...its ur lambda cycle or sumthing


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zither99)*

Any luck resolving this issue?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_
i dont think 80% is ok...i dont think its horrible but i still think he has a small leak sumwhere

Looks like he's Stage I. His boost spikes then falls off pretty quickly, however it's inline with the requested amount, so he's ok. I hold boost alot longer than what his graphs show, this is why I suspect that he's Stage I. His wastegate looks fine. anything holding in 90% range would be an issue. 80% & below is ok.


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (rippie74)*

I had loose intercooler piping from when I put in the audi-a3 noise delete pipe. 
That was the main culprit. I had PCV valve issues also, dealer replaced the part twice, but that was on later occasions.


----------



## observer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (zither99)*

Thanks....is your waste gate duty cycle now more consistent?


----------

